# How to fix broke wiring it middle of wiring.



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok Found 3 wiring there were ROT I never see in my life before. It was plow truck for 15 years.

It was hiding in plastic tubing near transmission so I open and see green so I open more then found Vss wiring. 1 is green with black look ok but Light red is rot.


That why it got wet then it go crazy due electric from other 2 wiring interface light red wiring for vss sensor cause speedometer go crazy.




Well how can I fix right way? Cut bad wiring and put new wiring then solder or use thingy that you squeeze to flat and use heat shrink tube.


I just want do right way not those cheap person who just tie then sell to sucker.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Which you think it good

http://www.virginiawind.com/tips/wire_repair.asp

I was think about use solder wires then use shrink heat tube.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Cut bad section out, solder new pieces in and heat shrink them. Do not use the squeeze connectors. the wires will get corroded again and break. Soldering is the best connection.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Drottlawn;1014637 said:


> Cut bad section out, solder new pieces in and heat shrink them. Do not use the squeeze connectors. the wires will get corroded again and break. Soldering is the best connection.


But make sure you use the dual wall heat shrink also known as adhesive lined. When you heat it up it a glue substance comes out from around it sealing the connection. Grote makes it.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you happen to have a link for where to buy that dual wall shrink tubing? That looks like the best solution for weather tight joints.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Grassman's answer is by far the best.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Grassman09;1015055 said:


> But make sure you use the dual wall heat shrink also known as adhesive lined. When you heat it up it a glue substance comes out from around it sealing the connection. Grote makes it.


Ah that what I want.

Many times wiring on vehicles I work been rewires or cut and not seal good.

Do they sell kit like many tubes for different sizes?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

that stuff looks awesome!!! send links to distributor!!!


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I use these they are a little expensive, but well worth it.

http://www.calcentron.com/Pages/elektralink/elektralink_sealed_solder_connectors.html


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milwaukee;1015277 said:


> Ah that what I want.
> 
> Many times wiring on vehicles I work been rewires or cut and not seal good.
> 
> Do they sell kit like many tubes for different sizes?


They might but I'm sure its not cheap. Just a pack of 6 will prob cost close to $20. Grote makes it and should be avail through Napa There is a company called Wurth they also make it. I usually solder the wires use one of them but connector put the tube over the wire crimp connector slide tube over and heat.

You can also get Heat Shrinkable butt connectors they work like the dual wall heat shrink and have a built in butt connector.










Here are the different sizes of Heat shrink from Grote


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Clint S;1015401 said:


> I use these they are a little expensive, but well worth it.
> 
> http://www.calcentron.com/Pages/elektralink/elektralink_sealed_solder_connectors.html


I've used that stuff also a few times but prefer the tubing. The issue I've had with those connectors is when you crimp it they will sometimes crack and when you heat it up the crack becomes larger and does not seal and then your whole job is for the birds.

They sell them is a pack of 4 here for like $12 its a rip off. Look how much dual wall tubing you can get for that price.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You guy's are forgetting the snow plowers friend. Dielectric Grease! A mechanic friend of mine showed me this trick. Solder the connection then put Dielectric Grease all around the connection to the edges of the heat shrink tubing. Heat it and it's sealed from water. Do the outer ends first so the grease is trapped in the important area. Try not to use the crimp on stuff. Unless it's under the dash or inside the vehicle. Your just asking for trouble down the road if you use it outside the vehicle. Buy a 100 watt soldering iron, it's worth it for the speed it melts solder.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I duno about that trick. Its not like the heat shrink melts and conforms super fast. With that said, so as you are heating it up your greasing is melting and coming out the other side.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Clint S;1015401 said:


> I use these they are a little expensive, but well worth it.
> 
> http://www.calcentron.com/Pages/elektralink/elektralink_sealed_solder_connectors.html


I looked at their site--pretty impressive.Have you tried either the solder only or the crimp and solder connectors?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

this is where I buy mine from, they dont have a web store, but will take phone orders. I go to the store direct. I bought a bunch of tubing to wire my plow last weekend, and I think it was just under $6 for a 3' section of the double walled adhesive tubing. They had kits of different sizes, but for the price and ability to cut whatever length you need, the 3' piece is better IMO

http://www.ydielectronics.com/


----------

